# My Birthday Gift from Justin (Timebandit)



## wizard (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin (Timebandit) made this pen yesterday afternoon. I spent time in Austin this past weekend and had the opportunity to watch Justin at work in my attempt to learn firsthand how to make a kitless pen.  
  After four hours of watching him and his amazing talent at work I saw a pen take shape.  As I told Justin..it was the most fun afternoon I had in quite a while……and learned a LOT in a short period of time. 
  After he finished he capped it and handed it to me and said “Happy Birthday.” Needless to say, I was floored.  The pictures, which I took several times, do not really do justice to his work. I also apologize for the dust on the pen. Had a hard time keeping it off as the pen seemed to attract. It was really nice to meet Justin as well as his lovely wife in person and spend time with him…And Rounder…you already know this but I’ll say it anyway..Your son is AWESOME!!  Regards, Doc


----------



## MSGMP (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice pen and gesture


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 10, 2011)

Great pics Doc, much better than i could have done, dust and all.

And believe me when i say that pleasure was all mine. It was great to meet you and your family and hope to see you again soon. I hope you will enjoy this pen for years to come.........and if you havent inked it up yet............WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR.........Put some ink in that thing and see how she writes...............

Enjoy

Justin


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow Justin maybe you should give classes.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin makes some sweet pens, I'm the proud (I hesitate to use the word "owner" but I have the pen in my possession...) of his PITH entry for this year, and yours looks just as spectacular.... I'm envious of your chance to see the pen created...

Justin, great work and a very nice gesture...


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 10, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Wow Justin maybe you should give classes.



LOL!!....baby steps.....baby steps...maybe someday...we will see how well my Apprentice/Protege Doc does first:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice gift!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 11, 2011)

Very smooth.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice looking pen there Justin. Maybe you could give us a few tips at the Central Texas meeting  Sounds like Doc had a good time. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenPal (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Doc and Justin,

This personifies the reason I make and do anything the bottom line is sharing, well made and displayed, no mean feat whilst explaining and visiting.

Goodwill lasts forever.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 11, 2011)

wizard said:


> …And Rounder…you already know this but I’ll say it anyway..Your son is AWESOME!!  Regards, Doc



:bananen_smilies026: Yea I would have to agree with you. He is pretty cool!:biggrin:

And he makes neat pens too!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 11, 2011)

What an excellent gift! Justin, you did an amazing job. Doc, I'm sure you'll treasure it always. Awesome!


----------



## mountainrocker (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing pen for sure, and happy b-day!


----------



## wizard (Jul 11, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Great pics Doc, much better than i could have done, dust and all.
> 
> And believe me when i say that pleasure was all mine. It was great to meet you and your family and hope to see you again soon. I hope you will enjoy this pen for years to come.........*and if you havent inked it up yet............WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR.........Put some ink in that thing and see how she writes...............*
> 
> ...



Justin..at work..Using your pen.... writes like a dream..usually go through 2 Private Reserve cartridges a day. It's my everyday carry pen at office and hospital now!!! Justin, I just wanted to let you know something...and Dawn may get mad at me for this. I passed up and gave away my ticket and reservations compliments of NASA for space shuttle Atlantis launch to come see you.
I wanted to come see to learn something from you and that was more important to me and I don't regret it!!!!!!!!!!!Best Regards, Doc


----------



## MarkD (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice pen Justin! What a great gesture.


----------



## terryf (Jul 11, 2011)

Very lucky man Doc, I'd consider giving body parts for lessons to make that kind of pen! The gift of knowledge is undoubtedly the best gift one can offer. Hope to see lots of kitless in the near future titled, "Made it this a.m......"


----------



## Rounder (Jul 11, 2011)

wizard said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Doc, much better than i could have done, dust and all.
> ...


 
WOW Doc! Seeing a shuttle launch WAS on my Bucket List but will now have to be removed. That is something very special to give up to learn how to make a pen. Don't know if I could have done that!!! EVEN FOR JUSTIN!!! Well maybe for him. MAYBE!!! Would take some serious bribery though. I'm just sayin!


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 11, 2011)

wizard said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Doc, much better than i could have done, dust and all.
> ...



Wow!! This is wonderful! I am so glad that you are already getting good use out of it and i am flabbergasted that you passed up the last shuttle launch to come learn from me. This is one of the most gracious gestures i have heard of....simply amazing.....I am so glad that i got to meet you and to teach you. As Terry said we look forward to many kittless pens labeled "Made it this A.M......
Thanks you very much for all you compliments...it truly was a pleasure to meet you.



Rounder said:


> WOW Doc! Seeing a shuttle launch WAS on my Bucket List but will now have to be removed. That is something very special to give up to learn how to make a pen. Don't know if I could have done that!!! EVEN FOR JUSTIN!!! Well maybe for him. MAYBE!!! Would take some serious bribery though. I'm just sayin!



Lol!! Thanks Dad....Maybe some day you will get schooled to......MAYBE!!!!.....With some serious bribery......:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Jul 11, 2011)

Great pen, ... even better story!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah! I neglected to mention that i was the recipient of a beautiful pen as well! I received an Imperial wrapped in Amboyna Burl! I have never seen one in person so it was a joy to receive one as a gift. It feels great in the hand and writes wonderfully. It is a permanent fixture on my desk next to some of my kitless. 

Thanks Doc


----------



## Rounder (Jul 12, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Oh yeah! I neglected to mention that i was the recipient of a beautiful pen as well! I received an Imperial wrapped in Amboyna Burl! I have never seen one in person so it was a joy to receive one as a gift. It feels great in the hand and writes wonderfully. It is a permanent fixture on my desk next to some of my kitless.
> 
> Thanks Doc


 
LOL, NO PICS, DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jul 12, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah! I neglected to mention that i was the recipient of a beautiful pen as well! I received an Imperial wrapped in Amboyna Burl! I have never seen one in person so it was a joy to receive one as a gift. It feels great in the hand and writes wonderfully. It is a permanent fixture on my desk next to some of my kitless.
> ...



:wink:  .....Doc


----------



## Toni (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Pen Doc love the story.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, no doubt a great story!


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow fantastic story, fantastic pen!  Great to hear people meeting up!


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 12, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah! I neglected to mention that i was the recipient of a beautiful pen as well! I received an Imperial wrapped in Amboyna Burl! I have never seen one in person so it was a joy to receive one as a gift. It feels great in the hand and writes wonderfully. It is a permanent fixture on my desk next to some of my kitless.
> ...



Wise Guy Huh................



wizard said:


> Rounder said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...



See....It happened.....Much better pics than i could have taken of it...

Thanks Doc.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 14, 2011)

Wise Guy Huh................



LoL, don't guess I've ever been accused of being a wise guy, a smart a$* maybe, but not a wise guy.
I have heard that the older you get, the smarter you realize your parents were!:biggrin: Seeing any of that yet?

Doc - That is a beauty of a pen! I guess Justin forgot to give you my address so you could send it to me. Look forward to meeting you this weekend at the Central Texas meeting.

Very classy pen! and a great story behind it all around.


----------



## wizard (Jul 15, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Wise Guy Huh................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Randy,
You and Justin are truly hilarious. It's neat the way you two interact!!
Can't wait to see the show live this Saturday.:wink:
Doc


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet.  Nice gift indeed.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 15, 2011)

wizard said:


> Rounder said:
> 
> 
> > Wise Guy Huh................
> ...


 
Gotta make life fun. Maybe we should charge for it, kind of like a freak show maybe!!! Could make some pen supply bucks that way.:biggrin: I would even let Justin be the freak. He is his father's son.


----------

